# Driftwood Concern



## iupui1299 (Sep 23, 2010)

I added our first piece of Malaysian driftwood to our tank a couple days ago. I was reading on here that you need to boil it and then let it soak for a week or two. I did boil it for about 30 minutes and let it sit our for about 6 hours. However, I put it in the tank! Should I take it out? Our fish seem fine....however we did have a few new fish die recently. Thanks for any help!


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dont worry about it, I never soak mine for longer than a few hours, maybe scrub the loose stuff off and then just put it in the tank. The only result may be some discoloration of the water but that may be helped by filtering over carbon


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The soaking is just to get it where it will stay down. Boiling is the most important part. I don't know what the min. time is to boil. That is what kills any parasites and anything else on the wod - to sterilyze it if you will.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive always heard to boil for thirty minutes,so you should be fine.Like mentioned the soaking is to help it stay down and to remove the tannins,but if you have it down then no worries,and again like above,the tannins can be removed with activated carbon,or if you are like me and have blackwater fish,the tannins are a plus.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

+1 for the tannins!

I love the natural look .... but that's just me. )


----------



## iupui1299 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replys everyone. There is no discoloration and the wood stays put. Glad to know it doesn't need to be removed. The ghost shrimp seem to really like it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Malaysion driftwood you really don't have to boil just rinse in hot water.


----------

